# NGD: Art & Lutherie Parlor



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Here's the guitar I scored thanks to Larry's keen eye. Cleaned up nice, few nicks and bumps but otherwise nice. Treated the fretboard and put on a new set of EB light strings.

I like it. Tone is surprisingly pleasant. Need to figure out an inexpensive way to add a pickup so I can use it for open mic nights. Not bad for 130. The gig bag and leather strap are nice too.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I’ve been looking at those occasionally- congrats


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are quite decent little parlour guitars.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I was curious how that might do setup for slide.


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice ................


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice find!



nbs2005 said:


> ... Need to figure out an inexpensive way to add a pickup so I can use it for open mic nights. ...


If it's a standard 4" sound hole, I picked up a used Seymour Duncan "Woody" pick-up for $20 for my Tanglewood parlour that does okay. (At the time, new ones were about $60. I see that new ones are now $100 - might not be so economical anymore...)


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations on the new guitar, enjoy it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! I'm looking for one of those right now.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Parlor guitar? Who actually plays in a parlor?

Call it what it is, a couch guitar...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I actually managed to get one not at the price you got yours but still worth it. I should've taken a photo of it before I gave it as a present. It sounded really good after changing strings.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Ethers was one locally on Kijji but they wanted a hey of a lot more than $130.00

I have a Norman in that black, took me a while to get used to an acoustic that was not a natural colour?

Sure shows scuffs off!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I have one that I got in Gatineau for $75... it is the same guitar but with Archambault branding (ie; the department store, Archambault, in PQ). The seller thought it was a child’s guitar. It’s the guitar I most frequently lend out to ppl who want to try playing guitar; but it’s a delight for me to play too.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

tonewoody said:


> Parlor guitar? Who actually plays in a parlor?
> 
> Call it what it is, a couch guitar...


You're missing out if you have not had a salon in the parlor (or parlour) with brandy topped off with a rousing sing along accompanied on the parlor (couch) guitar!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

tonewoody said:


> Parlor guitar? Who actually plays in a parlor?


I do. But, sadly, not everyone has an older house with a parlour.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

nbs2005 said:


> You're missing out if you have not had a salon in the parlor (or parlour) with brandy topped off with a rousing sing along accompanied on the parlor (couch) guitar!





Doug Gifford said:


> I do. But, sadly, not everyone has an older house with a parlour.


I hate this forum. Now I have PAS (Parlour Acquisition Syndrome). I clearly need an actual parlour in which to play my parlour guitar.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

bw66 said:


> I hate this forum. Now I have PAS (Parlour Acquisition Syndrome). I clearly need an actual parlour in which to play my parlour guitar.


Maybe you need a front porch guitar…


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> Maybe you need a front porch guitar…


It's called a banjo.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

bw66 said:


> I hate this forum. Now I have PAS (Parlour Acquisition Syndrome). I clearly need an actual parlour in which to play my parlour guitar.


Anyone can have a parlor. All you need is a table and a few chairs, a small couch, a few old paintings and a cigar humidor. If you want to go old school, wallpaper and 12' ceilings would be nice.


----------

